# Remy, Chloe and their new brother



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm glad the family vote was unanimous. He's a handsome boy, congratulations.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, he's a good looking boy. 
Great to hear your girls approve of their new brother.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

He came home Sunday and we are at Tuesday. So far, so good. He's acclimating pretty well. He did a lot of pacing Sunday nite even though he had a great time running the yard with my 6 yr golden. He gets crated at times during the day when he gets overly wound up, and of course, he gets crated at night. He does very well.

I always thought my girl Chloe was non-stop action but she does have an off switch. This boy is 100% energy and he's very strong. His manners need work. He'll sit and down but "stay" goes in one ear and out the other. Not too bad on the leash, but we are working on leash manners.

I'm still waiting on vaccine history as well as microchip information from previous owners.

I'm definitely used to females as opposed to males. He is a needy, clingy boy but I don't mind- so are my two females.

So far, he's a keeper. Who am I kidding? lol He is a definite keeper.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It usually takes a dog a little while to get comfortable and settled in to new surroundings, new people and new dogs. Some adjust right away while others it may take time, each dog is different. He will probably become less needy as he becomes more comfortable. 

My first golden was a male, my current one is too. I had a golden girl in between them. I always wanted a girl and was finally able to adopt one. She was an absolute sweetheart, but these boys are just something else..........


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

4goldengirls said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I'd just like to announce that as of yesterday, our fur family has grown by one. We are again back up to 3 golden retrievers. Due to very unfortunate circumstances this beautiful sweet boy needed a new home. We met with the owners and the dog yesterday (without my dogs) and we were very comfortable agreeing to take him.
> 
> I obviously wondered how our two females - Remy (12 yrs old) and Chloe (soon to be 6 yrs old), would accept another dog, especially a male, as I've always had just females. Everything went great, so he's definitely a keeper and staying with us. We will be renaming him as hubby and rest of family don't like his current name. I'm not averse to it but gotta make everyone happy, especially hubby, since he was happy with two dogs.
> 
> He is 19 months old and unneutered. Neuter will be done soon per the previous owners request.


He sure is handsome. I wish we could have a situation like this-you don't have do deal with all the puppy crazies-just the crazier teenage stuff! Oh, and congratulations!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It usually takes a dog a little while to get comfortable and settled in to new surroundings, new people and new dogs. Some adjust right away while others it may take time, each dog is different. He will probably become less needy as he becomes more comfortable.
> 
> My first golden was a male, my current one is too. I had a golden girl in between them. I always wanted a girl and was finally able to adopt one. She was an absolute sweetheart, but these boys are just something else..........


I've always had females and absolutely love them. This is my first male golden. All of my friends were stunned that I got a boy. My friends keep telling me that I will love the boy, which I do.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> He sure is handsome. I wish we could have a situation like this-you don't have do deal with all the puppy crazies-just the crazier teenage stuff! Oh, and congratulations!


It's been quite a while since I had an actual puppy. My last young pup would be Remy who just turned 12. We got Chloe at 6-1/2 months from a horrible situation.

This pup is a definite crazy teenager but I'm a good judge of dogs and know he'll end up perfect, he's already partly there!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

It's been a month since "Teddy" became ours. He's an absolute joy. He fit in so well with my two girls. I just need to be sure my older girl, Remy, doesn't get knocked over during Chloe and Teddy play sessions.

Here they are wishing everyone a happy and safe July 4th.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, they all look so festive!

Happy 4th of July to you and your family.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Gorgeous boy with two gorgeous girls. Beautiful trio and bless your family and all your dogs. Bissous bissous bissous to each of them


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you Carolina Mom. They're a great trio!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you Peri29, I think he's a handsome fella, but I may be biased.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Gorgeous dogs all three. What a handsome fella. After 3 females we’ve decided to get males and have/had 3. Currently we have Lincoln, 11 years old in August, and Bear 1 year old in a few days. These brothers are so close and are always together whether playing, sleeping or just hanging out. I loved our females but we’re a male golden family now. What’s the saying, “a female dog loves you...a male dog is IN love with you.” Good luck with your trio. Love the pics.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the photo of them and I'm so glad he has fit into your family so well!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Lincgold said:


> Gorgeous dogs all three. What a handsome fella. After 3 females we’ve decided to get males and have/had 3. Currently we have Lincoln, 11 years old in August, and Bear 1 year old in a few days. These brothers are so close and are always together whether playing, sleeping or just hanging out. I loved our females but we’re a male golden family now. What’s the saying, “a female dog loves you...a male dog is IN love with you.” Good luck with your trio. Love the pics.


I've always had females and preferred them over males. All of my friends were shocked I got a male. I've got to say, he's a lover. All 62lbs plop on my lap every night much to the dismay of my girls. Teddy and Chloe are attached at the hips. I couldn't have asked for a more perfect fit.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Ivyacres said:


> I love the photo of them and I'm so glad he has fit into your family so well!


I'm beyond thrilled with this boy. The first meeting was done individually with Remy and Chloe. I was blown away at how excited they were to meet him. The introductions went perfectly.

The photo taking was hilarious. Remy is great with "props", Chloe is okay, Teddy kept moving his head so the glasses would slide off his snout, so I decided he could just sit with the patriotic collar attachment and the hard work would be done by Remy. lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> I've got to say, he's a lover. All 62lbs plop on my lap every night much to the dismay of my girls.


My current boy is a lapdog, I always enjoyed having him in my lap watching TV with me. When he wants something, he licks my ears..........


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I love the lapdog antics too. There's nothing like it. I don't think they realize their sizes or weight. haha


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

More up to date photos of the Three Stooges. 

Since getting Teddy this past June at 19-20 months of age, he has proven to be a sweet, smart, and silly dog. We are still working on leash manners. When out and about he can be a strong and powerful puller and with my current back/health issues, I don't want to get pulled down or hurt. He gets along fabulously with my two females. They are totally exhausted every night from their playing.

Unfortunately, the previous owners never came thru for me as far as providing any paperwork of where Teddy came from. They told me they'd provide it, but after numerous attempts at contacting them, to no avail, I've given up. I was lucky to get the vaccine records, which showed he was not up to date nor was his microchip every registered. He's now up to date with vaccines and microchip is registered. 

Searching his microchip info and knowing there were six pups in the litter, I reached out to two owners with microchip #'s that could indicate they'd be littermates, and they are also golden retrievers, but I never got any responses. So, I guess I'll never know where my beautiful boy came from.

Top photo is Chloe and Teddy
Bottom photo is Remy, Chloe, Teddy


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

They are adorable, It's so nice everyone is getting along and they are played out at night 

Also I'm sorry that you had no response from the previous owners as to where Teddy came from, still in the future out of the blue maybe one of his litter mates owners will contact you and you can find out his history.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed reading your update and seeing the pictures of your "Three Stooges", love it.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

It's really wonderful that you were able to take this boy in and give him a great home with your girls. He is a handsome fella.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

IrisBramble said:


> They are adorable, It's so nice everyone is getting along and they are played out at night
> 
> Also I'm sorry that you had no response from the previous owners as to where Teddy came from, still in the future out of the blue maybe one of his litter mates owners will contact you and you can find out his history.


I'd definitely love to hear from the two folks I contacted. But, at this point, I don't think I will. sigh. I'm just disappointed with previous owners. However, I' loving Teddy and am so glad he is our.:wink2:


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Enjoyed reading your update and seeing the pictures of your "Three Stooges", love it.


They are definitely Three Stooges. Love 'em.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

eeerrrmmm1 said:


> It's really wonderful that you were able to take this boy in and give him a great home with your girls. He is a handsome fella.


We think he's handsome too, but then again, we're biased. haha

As said above, he is a perfect addition to our home.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Teddy*

Although we've only had him since June, we happily celebrate this handsome boy's 2nd birthday but I'm a day late posting. Love this boy to the moon and back.

Hope to get more info on his "parents" from previous owners as they just recently promised they would. Fingers crossed that they follow through.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome Teddy!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy Birthday handsome Teddy. I hope you had a great day. You look a lot happier in your birthday hat than Rukie did.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Teddy.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww that face! Happy Birthday Teddy!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Have some dog healthy cake!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

cwag said:


> Happy Birthday handsome Teddy. I hope you had a great day. You look a lot happier in your birthday hat than Rukie did.


Truth be told, he wasn't a fan of the hat. He kept knocking it off but I moved quickly while using a tasty treat to bribe him.


----------

